# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Novas mensagens excepto ....

## Antonio Leote

Bem sou novo por aqui, mas isso não me impede de dar a minha opinião ...

Será que as mensagens sobre vendas desapareceram das "Novas mensagens" ?

Se realmente assim for, dá me a sensação que mudou a partir de um certo post muito polémico para uns, nem tanto para outros ...

Se realmente assim for, hummmm, bem é apenas mais um click, sim mas é mais um click ... 

Fica apenas a minha humilde opinião, para mim, utilizador, penso que estava melhor antes ...

apenas como suporte a minha opinião, e sem qualquer outra intenção :

Dei me ao trabalho de ir ao IPAq parceiro anunciado na pagina de entrada, nao foi preciso mt para á direita encontrar uma area com o titulo de "Forum Latest Topics" em q um deles era "Mudas a 10,00 - 15,00 - 20,00 - 30,00 - 50,00".

ainda me dei ao trabalho de clicar no item, nao fosse este ser de um parceiro do IPAq, tal como agora parece q se passa por ca .... e .... não não era, era de um utilizador chamado "..."

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Antonio  :Olá: 

A área dos particulares não é uma das nossa prioridades. 
Temos de dar destaque aquilo que de melhor temos para oferecer a quem nos procura "_Informação_"

A área e particulares gera demasiado movimento para continuar a aparecer com o destaque que tinha.

----------


## Antonio Leote

Aceitaria sem replicar quase todas as justificações possiveis de dar, mas custa-me quando as estas me fazem passar por parvo ...  :SbRequin2:  

"Produto Do Dia 19/2  ...." fará parte de uma classe "*Informação*"

e

"Venda Frags" fará parte de uma outra que se deve chamar ??? talvez "*Lazer*"

 :yb624:  

pois deve ser isso, uns vendem por lazer outros por ...

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Só a área destinada aos *particulares* é que não aparece quando se clica em "Novas mensagens" pois o volume de tópicos diários quase que podia encher a primeira página das "Novas mensagens". Como esse não é o objectivo do Reeffórum, quem quiser saber as novidades na área dos particulares só tem que ir à referida área. 
As mensagens dos lojistas e sponsors aparecem e são na sua maioria esporádicas, anunciando chegada de peixes, corais, produtos, não tendo nada a ver com o volume que existe na área particulares.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Estamos cá para melhorar o mais possível, e sempre atentos as sugestões.

Foi nesta altura aperfeiçoado o "filtro".

Quanto aos Frags em venda.

Não são Frags em venda. Trata-se de uma iniciativa para angariação de fundos.

----------


## Antonio Leote

Amigo Julio entendeu mal o que eu disse, tava a comparar um post de um particular (nao o de um leilao ) com o de um sponsor, loja ou la o q queiram chamar. 

Entretanto o Sr. António Paes exclareceu ...  mas se nao me falham as contas :

dia 21 -  9 posts alterados nos particulares  9 nos outros
dia 20 -  5 posts alterados nos particulares  7 nos outros
dia 19 -  8 posts alterados nos particulares  19 nos outros
-----------------------------------------------------
           22                     para                   35 

realmente geram mais trafego (mais respostas), para encher a primeira pagina não creio, penso nunca ter deixado escapar um post, e que em muito me ajudaram e continuarao a ajudar

quanto a mim novas mensagens sao novas mensagens ... mas isso é pra mim...

tenho a minha opinião sobre o assunto, mas essa é minha

aceitem como uma critica por as terem alterado
e como uma sugestao voltarem a por como estava 


Obrigado pelos exclarecimentos

----------


## Filipe Simões

À excepção da loja pet4you que tem regularmente aparecido, e para alem disso, deve ter aproveitado o facto dos emails estarem disponiveis no forum e ter por este meio começado a bombardear os emails com as suas promoções... verdadeiro SPAM, e quanto a isto gostaria de saber o que diz quem manda nisto.

Curiosamente a area particulares é uma das mais dinamicas do forum... e nao deixa de ser informação. Muitas das vezes é esta area que faz com que algumas pessoas se conheçam e troquem ideias.

----------


## Gil Miguel

De facto tambem nao solicitei nenhuma informação á loja em questão, e recebo mails todos os dias...acho que só devem informar quem realmente quer ser informado, eu por exemplo não quero..1 mail de anuncio da loja é uma coisa...mails para quem se inscreve na pagina tudo bem... spam Nao!  :Smile: 


Quanto á questão dos particulares... Querem tornar isto numa feira da ladra ?

Eu sou utilizador frequente quer em compras, quer em vendas; mas de facto esta área é apenas um previlégio que o forum nos dá, para muitas vezes facilitar a venda e troca de material / vivos, não deve ser nunca o motivo pelo qual vimos visitar o forum.

António, não leves a mal o que vou dizer, mas acho que podiamos todos contribuir com posts e topicos para ajudar as pessoas que estão a entrar no hobby e na troca de informação que serve para todos melhorarmos enquanto aquariofilos, em vez de nos preocuparmos com estas questões laterais. 

O facto é que muitos participam activamente na área dos particulares, mas pouco contribuem para o que realmente interessa á dinamica do forum, que é a troca de informação e o auxilio aos seus membros.

Com isto não quer dizer que cada um não tenha a liberdade de participar como quer no Forum, mas o facto é que o forum não é uma feira, e não percebo para quê os anuncios estarem na pagina da abertura, quem quer entra e vê. Como já disseram anteriormente, se os anuncios particulares aparecessem na entrada do forum, quem fosse novo no forum pensava que isto era um miau da aquariofilia e nao um site de informaçao.

----------


## Antonio Leote

Gil, e lá vou levar a mal  :SbOk:  
É a tua opinião, concerteza não levaste a mal a minha tb  :SbSourire:  

Mas para quem se esta a iniciar ( ainda me incluo neste grupo ) a parte dos particulares é mt importante, principalmente para  os que não nadam em dinheiro principalmente ... e sem passar pela fase do adquirir penso q ninguem tera aquario, ou hobbie ...

Agora axo mal incluir as lojas e não os particulares, talvez em vez de um miau, um dia pareça um centro comercial  :Coradoeolhos:  

tou a brincar ....

E se é politica do forum so terei de aceitar claro, mas que mudou mudou, e q é certo q ainda não tinha visto aqui nenhum utilizador a se queixar, tb é verdade, mas pode-se me ter escapado

Viste a minha MP ?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Gil, 




> Quanto á questão dos particulares... Querem tornar isto numa feira da ladra ?
> 
> Eu sou utilizador frequente quer em compras, quer em vendas; mas de facto esta área é apenas um previlégio que o forum nos dá, para muitas vezes facilitar a venda e troca de material / vivos, não deve ser nunca o motivo pelo qual vimos visitar o forum.
> 
> António, não leves a mal o que vou dizer, mas acho que podiamos todos contribuir com posts e topicos para ajudar as pessoas que estão a entrar no hobby e na troca de informação que serve para todos melhorarmos enquanto aquariofilos, em vez de nos preocuparmos com estas questões laterais. 
> 
> O facto é que muitos participam activamente na área dos particulares, mas pouco contribuem para o que realmente interessa á dinamica do forum, que é a troca de informação e o auxilio aos seus membros.
> 
> Com isto não quer dizer que cada um não tenha a liberdade de participar como quer no Forum, mas o facto é que o forum não é uma feira, e não percebo para quê os anuncios estarem na pagina da abertura, quem quer entra e vê. Como já disseram anteriormente, se os anuncios particulares aparecessem na entrada do forum, quem fosse novo no forum pensava que isto era um miau da aquariofilia e nao um site de informaçao. 
> Hoje 10:27


Só posso mesmo citar-te porque ..... foi perfeito!

Porque é que os utilizadores que gostam tanto da área de vendas "particulares", e a acham mais importante ( e estão no seu legitimo direito ), não criam o *Reefforum da Ocasião*  ? Agora só faltavam as cabalas e as teorias da conspiração Orwellianas !

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Filipe Simões

Gostava de saber o que a lei diz sobre este caso... SPAM, e a criação de bases de dados desta forma...sem querer por em causa a permanencia de gente com este tipo de atitude no forum.

a lei esta falada aqui http://www.euro.cauce.org/en/countries/c_pt.html

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Não sei o que diz a lei, mas de facto a Pet4You não pode fazer o que está a fazer e quanto a isso concerteza que a Administração deverá tomar uma posição.

Quanto aos particulares, e apesar de ser um utilizador da área, acho que é acessório e terá que continuar a ser. Sei que participo activamente no Fórum em geral e como tal posso falar à vontade. Em tempos (e perdoem-me a comparação), no Aquariofilia.net levantaram-se as mesma questões e na altura fui o primeiro a querer criar as tão famosas regras. Fomos apelidados e de tudo e mais alguma coisa, mas a verdade é que um Fórum é um local de troca de opiniões e não de troca de bens. É um serviço importante e dinamizador, sem dúvida, mas nunca poderá ser prioritário, sob pena de desvirtuar o próprio Fórum.

Just my two cents...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Antonio Leote

Amigo Diogo, permita me que lhe pergunte uma coisa, no Aquariofilia.net essas regras chegaram a ser implementadas?

Numa visita rapida ao mesmo, no qual tb estou registado, bastou clicar em "Ver novos posts", para aparecerem todos os posts recentes inclusive os de compra e venda de particulares.

Penso q se trata de uma questao de funcionalidade e não conspiração como o Sr. Rui refere.

Em questão não estão os posts que aparecem na pagina de entrada, que e muito bem deverão ser os considerados mais importantes para o forum ...

Mas num Link que diz "*Novas mensagens*", deveriam aparecer as novas mensagens, tal como ha uma semana atrás ....

Mas as particulares não são as únicas, este mesmo post não irá aparecer ...

Isto foi só para mostrar que não se trata de nenhuma conspiração contra ninguem, mas apenas uma opinião construtiva de um melhor funcionamento na optica do utilizador, e se calhar de mais alguma coisa ...

E Sr. Rui "Orwelliana" ou não tenho o direito a ela, deu para perceber que não tem a mesma

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas a todos.

Eu sou um leitor assiduo dos particulares. E digo leitor porque é só mesmo isso devido à distancia a que me encontro. Mesmo sabendo que não posso comprar gosto de saber o que por aí há para que numa próxima oportunidade que o possa fazer, saber a quem me dirigir.
É-me totalment indeferente que as novas mensagens apareçam na página inicial ou não. Se quero ver, vou aos particulares e pronto.
No entanto entendo, e respeito, as outras opiniôes.

----------


## Filipe Simões

A questão aqui não é aparecerem na página inicial, mas sim nos menu dos links rápidos em mensagens de hoje.

Na página inicial concordo que nao se dê qualquer destaque a esta area. 

Não acredito que seja fazer do forum uma feira. Nao sei quais sao as estatisticas do site, mas com quase toda a certeza que a area dos particulares é a mais dinamica. Acho que faz tudo parte do hobby, alguns só conseguem aquas maiores com a ajuda desta area, outros so conseguem o primeiro equipamento por causa desta area, para nem todos é assim, mas acho que pelo que proporciona é uma area fundamental do forum, se nao o fosse nao tinha o movimento que tem. Se nao o fosse ha muitos aquarios que estariam vazios, ha muitos que ainda estariam numa qualquer arrecadação ou garagem a ganhar pó. Seja para comprar vender ou trocar, nao acho que a area nao tenha importancia. 

Se nao é essa a orientação que pretendem dar ao forum, isso é outra coisa...
Em termos de trafego ou consumo de recursos, enfim, tanto consome aparecendo de um lado ou do outro, não é por aí...

E como fica a historia do SPAM, ou sou apenas eu e o Gil a receber os ditos spams desta loja Pet4You?

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Não recebo SPAM nenhum!! :Icon Cry:  
Será que é pela minha cara?? :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Ou eles ainda não chegaram à letra 'T'...

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Ou eles ainda não chegaram à letra 'T'...


Fico sempre para ultimo :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  
Tenho este trauma desde os tempos da escola!!! :Icon Cry: 
Quando chegar á minha vez já não há nada para comprar! :SbRiche:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> E como fica a historia do SPAM, ou sou apenas eu e o Gil a receber os ditos spams desta loja Pet4You?


Eu também recebo, mas como o Diogo diz, a administração deverá tratar do assunto, pelo que devemos deixar o tempo correr.

----------


## Antonio Leote

Façam um reply com um ficheiro daqueles grandinhos

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Quanto á questão dos particulares nas "Novas mensagens"...como utilizador desta funcionalidade, acho que ficou melhor, pois está muito mais leve, e não me assusto tanto com quantidade de mensagens por ler  :SbSourire:  , e só aparece o que me interessa.
Assim está mesmo á minha medida...lol
O problema é que nem sempre se consegue agradar a gregos e troianos!

Ah, e parece que as votações também já não aparecem....finalmente!  :yb663:   :Vitoria:  




> Ou eles ainda não chegaram à letra 'T'...


Espero que nem á "R" cheguem!  :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 


Os emails dos membros não são disponibilizados pelo nosso forum. Qualquer SPAM praticado (seja por quem for) e pelo qual REEFORUM é alheio.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Ao que parece a administração não irá tomar qualquer medida. O que deixa aberta a porta a qualquer loja para 'sacar' os mails dos utilizadores para futuros SPAMs...

Concordo com o Antonio, uma mobilização em massa e enviar cada um, 1 email com um attachment daqueles a perder de vista.

----------


## Manuel Faria

Eu também não recebo qualquer espécie de SPAM e ainda bem.
Um filtro anti-spam não ajuda? Eu tenho um instalado e não tenho tido queixa.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Ao que parece a administração não irá tomar qualquer medida. O que deixa aberta a porta a qualquer loja para 'sacar' os mails dos utilizadores para futuros SPAMs...
> 
> Concordo com o Antonio, uma mobilização em massa e enviar cada um, 1 email com um attachment daqueles a perder de vista.


Olá Filipe,

penso que será mais sensato responder ao mail solicitando a retirada do endereço, da lista de mails da loja.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Ao que parece a administração não irá tomar qualquer medida. O que deixa aberta a porta a qualquer loja para 'sacar' os mails dos utilizadores para futuros SPAMs...
> 
> Concordo com o Antonio, uma mobilização em massa e enviar cada um, 1 email com um attachment daqueles a perder de vista.


Filipe

Não ha medida nenhuma a tomar por parte da administração. O sistema apenas permite enviar aos membros emails caso os membros tenham essa opção activa.

Uns têm, outros não.

É uma situação que cada um define no seu perfil de utilizador.

Os emails que têm sido enviados, não têm saido do nosso forum.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Sabes que de sensato tenho pouco... ehehhehehe

mas como nunca lhes pedi para me mandarem um mail que fosse e do que fosse, nem nunca tive interesse na loja deles, e porque pela lei para se estar numa base de dados tem que se ter inscrito nessa mesma base de dados, não ao contrario, como acontece em outros paises, e porque os mails que me enviam não vêm com o meu e-mail no destinatario, faço mesmo o que me apetece  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Respondendo ao Julio, 

Parece-me que foi aqui identificado um problema, e que me parece grave, que é o aproveitamento de uma loja do que o forum proporciona. 

Ou serei eu o unico a achar que isso é grave e que requer uma qualquer medida?

é que para além de má conduta, é ilegal.

obviamente que nao estou a dizer que o reefforum tenha algo a ver com a situação, apenas que gostava de ver tomada uma medida que que aos outros membros nao acontecesse o que esta a acontecer comigo e com vários outros

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Filipinho

Como o Julio disse, e se experimentares clickar no perfil dos membros(qualquer um), o mail de cada um de nós nao aparece, ou seja, o forum nao fornece o mail dos membros a ninguem.

A funcionalidade que existe é para as pessoas receberem mails pelo forum, uns tem activos e outros nao, de qualquer forma isso pode ser alterado no perfil de utilizador.Quem activou foi por opçao pessoal.As vezes dá jeito quando a caixa de mensagens está cheia, ou porque algum utilizador nao gosta de usar as mp´s, ou porque alguns mails avisam imediatamente o utilizador mesmo se este estar no forum, etc.

Outra coisa sao mails que vamos colocando em posts (particulares, pedidos de ajuda,troca de informaçao, etc.) ou mesmo o nosso msn no perfil,e que por nossa vontade propria ou por necessidade expomos publicamente nos nossos posts.

Ai entra o bom senso ou pelo contrário, o abuso de confiança... é que não se deve aproveitar isso para fazer uma mailing list sem a autorizaçao pessoal de cada um.. e nisto o o forum não pode nem tem que tomar qualquer atitude.
A loja tem um espaço para poder anunciar o que quiser nomeadamente a sua pagina na net, quem quiser se registar na loja recebe os mails.. agora quem nao se regista nao tem que receber nada..
Esse espaço devia ser uma "benção" e nao tirar dai partidos a que nao tem direito.

Podes tambem no teu mail pessoal bloquear determinados endereço de email (normalmente chamada de blacklist)

----------


## Filipe Simões

Vamos la ver uma coisa, eu nao disse que o forum fornecia mails, o que disse foi que uma loja se aproveitou do facto de os mesmos estarem no forum, e com isso criou a sua base de dados, o que me parece uma utilização abusiva do forum. 

Eu sei bem que disponibilizei o meu email no forum e o mesmo foi tornado publico por opção, o que não dá o direito à dita loja de 'apanha-lo' com um intuito comercial, mas dá direito a qualquer membro de me enviar um mail, desde que seja enviado para o meu endereço.
Se recebes os ditos spams desta lojas podes reparar que o endereço para onde os envios estao a ser feitos nem é o teu endereço, vem 'mascarado' com o mail deles... enfim.

Informa-te sobre o que é o OptIn e o OptOut, e vais perceber o que estou a falar. Aproveita e dá uma leitura na legislação, é também interessante.
Pode-se sempre apresentar uma queixa... 
De qualquer forma a qualquer momento podes pedir à entidade para consultar os teus dados, e todas as informações que tenham sobre ti têm que ser facultadas.

Mas continuo a achar mais giro mandar o mail para eles... carregadinho de Kbytes...

----------


## João Castelo

Boa noite,

Eu acho que existem duas secções - A dos particulares e as outras. Quem procura os particulares procura algo em especifico quem procura as outras procura tudo.

Embora inicialmente tenha ficado surpreendido  tenho que admitir após reflexão entendo que a distinção entre áreas foi uma atitude correcta. Também eu entendo que neste fórum a compra ou venda é uma actividade secundária ou paralela ao verdadeiro sentido deste fórum.

Relativamente aos mail´s de alguns lojistas, também entendo que há pessoas que não os querem receber e têm todo esse direito. Por outro lado os lojistas não tem o direito de os encharcar com mail´s .

É uma questão de quem não querer receber informar quem enviou.

É fácil.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Diogo Lopes

É isso João - quem recebeu emails e não os quer receber (como eu) deverá bastar pedir para que o email seja retirado da BD. Aliás por lei é obrigatório haver essa opção. De facto o que a dita loja está a fazer é ilegal. Não pode criar uma BD sem o consentimento das pessoas e se o fizer no primeiro email (uma vez que este serão à partida públicos) deverá dar a tal opção a cada um de escolher se quer ou não receber... e isso não fez!

Quanto à aplicação da medida de ter ou não os últimos posts dos comerciais, é algo que me ultrapassa. Nunca usei, nem usarei essa função... visito todo o Fórum e leio quase tudo por isso nem vou ver o que há de novo! Quando dei a minha opinião, esta era genérica, sobre o facto de se dar importância, ou não, aos particulares.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Filipe Simões

Respondendo ao João,

A distinção já havia e sempre houve, a questão é efectivamente outra, e prende-se com uma funcionalidade do forum. Não sei de que forma utilizas o forum, ou a forma como navegas, mas eu posso falar de mim apenas, e para saber o que ha de novo no forum, vou cá em cima onde diz *links rapidos* e escolho a opção *mensagens de hoje*.
Anteriormente, nesta lista que aparecia, surgiam também as mensagens de hoje inseridas na área dos particulares, bem como as Polls, muitas das vezes era apenas enchido por Polls, mas tudo bem, nunca me pareceu que isso fosse problematico.

O que aconteceu, e é isso que está aqui a ser falado (o SPAM é outra historia) é o facto dessas 'novas mensagens' da area de particulares terem deixado de aparecer nessa listagem, é tão simples quanto isto, não tem a ver com fazer do forum algo com mais ou menos qualidade, foi apenas uma funcionalidade que se perdeu. 

Agora para saberes as novidades da area dos particulares tens para alem de ver as mensagens novas, de seguida, e obviamente se tiveres interesse, porque acho que só se vêm coisa quando se tem interesse, clicar em vários sitios para lá poderes chegar, mas podes la chegar na mesma.

Obviamente que o que tem interesse para uns nao tem interesse para outros. Mas não se pode agradar a gregos e troianos. Eu na minha modesta opinião tenho pena, porque era uma area que consultava com frequencia, era bom para negocios de ocasiao. Recordo ter comprado coisas que foram postas à venda 2 minutos antes, e que só foi possivel porque apareciam na tal lista das mensagens de hoje. 

Acrescentando ao comentário do Diogo, a ilegalidade começa por se recolher o email sem consentimento do 'proprietario' do mesmo, é a tal historia do OptIn, que é o que está em vigor em Portugal, ao contrario do OptOut em que se permite a recolha de emails e depois sim, tem que aparecer a tal historia do ' este email nao pode ser considerado spam... até ao remover...blablabla'. 
Uma outra infração é o facto de quando estes senhores enviam os emails, eles nao virem com o teu endereço de email no destinatário, logo é considerado 'MassMail' e por consequencia SPAM.
Podem-se sempre fazer queixas a vários organismos.

Se tiverem interesse no assunto podem sempre consultar o site da ANACOM e aqui vos deixo o link para onde aparece a legislação, para lhes facilitar a visita http://www.anacom.pt/template2.jsp?categoryId=65789

----------


## José Alves

Olá Boas  :Olá:  

Lamentavelmente e perante uma pesquisa feita hoje a esta hora, nos links rápidos (mensagem de hoje) não poderei estar mais de acordo que António Leote e Filipe Simões. Senão vejamos:

Em vez de estarem todas as mensagens colocados hoje no fórum, sejam elas qual forem...... (é para isso que se destina esta opção) pesquisa rápida. Encontro este ( http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7936 ) bem elucidativo do que poderá ser a entreajuda na pesquisa e informação da alimentação do que ''COME ISTO''. Eu sei que há uma certa dificuldade em alimentar-se certas espécies.......quem sabe se esta opção colocada por o nosso amigo Júlio Macieira (desculpa-me Júlio).....não ira beneficiar com esta dica sobre alimentação aquariófila/vocal a ausência de mensagem dos particulares.
Quanto a todas as outras críticas ou sugestões. Exemplo: feira da ladra.... Só poderei achar interessante visto até ser um ícone da cidade de Lisboa a onde se poderá encontrar o que muito procura-se sem encontrar-se a não ser mesmo lá....(e não será o que muitos dos que aqui navegam.desejam encontrar), e já agora....se este fórum tivesse os participantes e intervenientes que existem na feira da ladra......teria ai o dobro, pelo menos dos interessados neste fórum......mas claro.....opiniões....e água benta cada um toma a que quer.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Isto de se ser vigário em paroquia, tem que se lhe diga  :yb624: 


O filtro foi introduzido manualmente. Apenas com o intuito de agradar visualmente a quem procura informação. Nada mais que isso.

Os membros regulares e que conhecem o nosso fórum, vão directamente onde mais lhe interessa certamente.

Parece-me que se tornava aborrecido um visitante ou um membro recem-chegado e encontrar nas novas mensagens maioritariamente votos, em Votações,  e vendas em Particulares.

Por isso o filtro foi criado e pelos vistos por lapso, Convívio e Diversão "escapou".


Nada mais simples que desligar o filtro :Icon Cry:

----------


## José Alves

> Isto de se ser vigário em paroquia, tem que se lhe diga


Uma questão de penitência.... :yb624:  




> O filtro foi introduzido manualmente. Apenas com o intuito de agradar visualmente a quem procura informação. Nada mais que isso.


A meu ver, quando entra-se no fórum e se tem a opção ''Links rápidos'' encontra-se entre vários itens o de ''Mensagens de hoje''.......só poderei concluir que serão todas as mensagens prostradas no mesmo dia independente do seu teor.....só assim poderei compreender tal opção. Não terei necessidade de ir á procura, visto ter esta opção prática. Deixando, ela de ser útil na sua totalidade não vejo razão de ter o titulo de 'Mensagens de hoje'....mas sim (talvez) 'Mensagens de hoje que achamos interessantes....para alguns direi eu!






> Os membros regulares e que conhecem o nosso fórum, vão directamente onde mais lhe interessa certamente..


Eu, acho, que poderei encontrar-me entre estes membros. Como tal acho que a primeira opção que tenho feito é nos 'links rápidos' crivar as mensagens que entendo por interessantes, e claro só eu mesmo o poderei fazer esse juízo de valores, e ninguém por mim o poderá fazer. Caso actual, alguém esta depreendendo o que para mim é ou será mais interessante, eliminando algumas mensagens prostradas





> Parece-me que se tornava aborrecido um visitante ou um membro recem-chegado e encontrar nas novas mensagens maioritariamente votos, em Votações,  e vendas em Particulares...


Como administrador.....acho que deverias saber que um visitante não tem acesso aos 'Links rápidos' é exclusivo dos membros registados. Sendo membro e tendo acesso aos 'Links rápidos' deparo-me com uma opção que é 'Mensagens de hoje'......ou são todas ou então não vejo razão de existir visto que na entrada do fórum já existem 'mensagens ressentes




> Por isso o filtro foi criado e pelos vistos por lapso, Convívio e Diversão "escapou"....


'Convívio e diversão' é o que todos fazemos aqui, na procura, na troca de ideias, melhorar os nossos conhecimentos..... e acima de tudo confraternizarmos....por isso foi e é feito eventos....jantares..encontros e visitas a casa de diversos aquariófilo membros  (és um exemplo disto que acabo por disser), porque não estar activo nas 'mensagens de hoje'?






> Nada mais simples que desligar o filtro


Bem pelo contrário, não é tirar mas sim dar a conhecer o mais possível a actividade deste fórum. Como disseste acima: 


> Os membros regulares e que conhecem o nosso fórum, vão directamente onde mais lhe interessa certamente..


, concordo perfeitamente, mas os que não são regulares ou não tem conhecimento pleno do fórum, essa opção é uma mais-valia para eles....e para mim também é......é 'RÁPIDO' é de 'HOJE' e tenho sempre a opção de ser eu a escolher o que para mim e mais interessante.

Desculpa-me Júlio! Não sou dado a muita discussão, mas num País que a cada dia perdemos mais regalias, custa-me ver, onde, eu passo algum tempo....(senão muito), perde-las também.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Desculpa-me Júlio! Não sou dado a muita discussão, mas num País que a cada dia perdemos mais regalias, custa-me ver, onde, eu passo algum tempo....(senão muito), perde-las também.


Companheiro José Alves

Longe de mim passar-me pela cabeça qualquer perda de regalias aos membros.

Admito que sim. Se os membros conhecessem melhor as funcionalidades do nosso Software muitas outras funções poderiam ser exploradas. As potencialidades quase que diria, serem ilimitadas.

Seja como for o filtro foi suspenso, pelo menos até termos um consenso mais alargado.

----------


## José Alves

> Companheiro José Alves
> 
> Longe de mim passar-me pela cabeça qualquer perda de regalias aos membros.
> 
> Admito que sim. Se os membros conhecessem melhor as funcionalidades do nosso Software muitas outras funções poderiam ser exploradas. As potencialidades quase que diria, serem ilimitadas.
> 
> Seja como for o filtro foi suspenso, pelo menos até termos um consenso mais alargado.


 :Palmas:   :SbOk:   :Olá:

----------


## Antonio Leote

Tks

Não era nenhuma guerra, apenas uma questão de utilização, quem dera q todos os websites que visitamos diariamente tivesse essa funcionalidade, podermos ver tudo o que foi acrescentado de novo  ... em nada os desvirtuaria, e muitos minutos se poupariam em navegação .... time is money

Neste caso continuo a achar que na primeira página deveria e bem, aparecer filtrado, e desligar o filtro no link de "Novas mensagens" e "Mensagens do dia", não sei se sera possivel de fazer ... talvez com uns searchid preconfigurados, digo eu ...

Ja sabe, sempre pronto a ajudar

----------


## António Paes

Lá voltaram as votações em peso  :Prabaixo:  
Uma das coisas que mais me agradou com a implementação do filtro foi deixarem de aparecer as votações em "Novas mensagens", pois basta um novo membro chegar e votar em todas as polls que fica a página cheia ... :yb668:

----------

